# [Semi OT] No ai brevetti sul software

## shev

Scusate il forse OT (Moderatori eliminatelo se non va). Per chi fosse interessato giro anche qui una mail che ho mandato anche nella ML Italiana di gentoo.

Probabilmente già lo saprete, ma a settembre il Parlamento Europeo

discuterà l'attuazione del progetto di brevettabilità sul software, una

legge che se venisse approvata avrebbe effetti veramente dannosi e

sconvolgenti sul mondo del software, libero e non solo...

Per questo tutta Europa si sta mobilitando, in diversi modi, per

fare sentire la propria voce e dire "NO" a questo scempio. 

Chiunque possieda un sito può attuare la propria simbolica protesta

oscurandolo, chiudendolo, mettendo al posto della home page qualche riga

che spieghi il motivo di tale gesto e inviti tutti a riflettere su

questa assurda legge. 

Già in molti hanno aderito (anch'io ovviamente l'ho fatto), se voleste

unirvi sareste i benvenuti.

Trovate in rete diversi siti per farvi un'idea di queste cose:

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=45064

http://petition.eurolinux.org/reference/index_html

etc etc

E non crediate che sia una cosa che non vi riguarda: a rimetterci saremo

tutti... (e il mondo del software libero in particolare, quindi anche Gentoo, Linux e compagnia, cose che usiamo tutti i giorni se stiamo su questo forum...)

----------

## Benve

Questo è pericoloso, non SCO.

----------

## morellik

E' una cosa vergognosa   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Sono per la protesta.

morellik

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Trovate in rete diversi siti per farvi un'idea di queste cose:
> 
> http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=45064
> ...

 

primi tentativi di boicottaggio (?!?): petition.eurolinux non é raggiungibile !   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che devo di' e' una gran porcata questa storia sui brevetti.

----------

## akiross

Che idiozia... peche' i politici non tornano a discutere di mazzette anziche' di software?   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

comunque ho gia provveduto a modificare la mia home page....  :Smile: 

GRAZIE SHEV  :Smile: 

----------

## hellraiser

chi è che avuto la cosi   grande idea di pensare questa grande strepitosa cazzata ???

 :Mad: 

maledetta politica....

ma è sicuro che viene approvata ?? non si dovrebbe votare  per un qualkosa    ??

 :Rolling Eyes: 

scusate ma io di politca non  capisco nada...

----------

## hellraiser

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> chi è che avuto la cosi   grande idea di pensare questa grande strepitosa cazzata ???
> 
> maledetta politica....
> 
> ma è sicuro che viene approvata ?? non si dovrebbe votare  per un qualkosa    ??
> ...

 

ah...dimenticavo il piu importante...

ANKE IO SONO CONTRO !!!

----------

## shev

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma è sicuro che viene approvata ?? non si dovrebbe votare  per un qualkosa    ??
> 
> 

 

Ovviamente non è sicuro, a settembre il Parlamento Europeo deve votare a riguardo. Purtroppo essendo un voto che dipende esclusivamente dai politici, troppo spesso incompetenti in materia informatica e spinti più da motivazioni economiche che intellettive nelle loro azioni, la cosa è preoccupante. Cmq se non ricordo male già una volta qualche mese fa la decisione ha riscontrato parere negativo, venendo rimandata (...) così a settembre. Speriamo che le proteste e la ragione prevalgano...

----------

## Peach

vorrei attirare la vostra attenzione su un estratto dai documenti presentati a supporto del sito di Eurolinux Petition che mi è sembrato molto interessante e che dovrebbe più di tutto far riflettere sul peso che una decisione del genere possa arrecare sulle generazioni future (e per questo vorrei far riferimento inconsapevolmente alle miliardi di leggi, emendamenti, decreti e non meno agli iter burocratici a cui già da tempo siamo sottoposti qui in Italia ma di cui -per fortuna- non mi ritengo esperto nel poter analizzare approfonditamente)

 *Quote:*   

> Grazie alla tecnologia della "vita artificiale", alcuni metodi o tecniche computazionali possono essere inventate dai computer senza alcuna interazione con gli esseri umani. Gli utenti specificano una funzionalità, come per esempio addizionare due numeri, e i computer generano un algoritmo che consente di addizionare due numeri (questo esperimento è stato realizzato con successo ai laboratori ATR di Kyoto). Questo algoritmo generato viene inventato da agenti virtuali che si sviluppano in un calcolatore massivamente parallelo. 
> 
> L'algoritmo così generato ha tutte le caratteristiche di un'invenzione. Esso può essere descritto, riprodotto, ecc. 
> 
> A chi appartiene allora, all'uomo o alla macchina? E, nel caso che un computer inventi qualche tipo di tecnica al momento dell'esecuzione del programma, nessun essere umano controllerà mai o cercherà di capire i principi fondamentali di quella invenzione transitoria, tutto questo renderebbe la violazione del brevetto impossibile da dimostrare per esattamente la stessa ragione per cui è impossibile leggere nella mente di qualcuno.

 

----------

## shev

Un piccolo successo (così almeno lo definiscono) è stato ottenuto a quanto pare (imho è più una mossa strategica che un passo indietro...):

voto spostato di due settimane

----------

## JacoMozzi

 *Quote:*   

> Grazie alla tecnologia della "vita artificiale", alcuni metodi o tecniche computazionali possono essere inventate dai computer senza alcuna interazione con gli esseri umani. Gli utenti specificano una funzionalità, come per esempio addizionare due numeri, e i computer generano un algoritmo che consente di addizionare due numeri (questo esperimento è stato realizzato con successo ai laboratori ATR di Kyoto). Questo algoritmo generato viene inventato da agenti virtuali che si sviluppano in un calcolatore massivamente parallelo. 
> 
> L'algoritmo così generato ha tutte le caratteristiche di un'invenzione. Esso può essere descritto, riprodotto, ecc. 
> 
> A chi appartiene allora, all'uomo o alla macchina? E, nel caso che un computer inventi qualche tipo di tecnica al momento dell'esecuzione del programma, nessun essere umano controllerà mai o cercherà di capire i principi fondamentali di quella invenzione transitoria, tutto questo renderebbe la violazione del brevetto impossibile da dimostrare per esattamente la stessa ragione per cui è impossibile leggere nella mente di qualcuno.

 

Cavolacci, che dilemma....

Mumble mumble

Jaco

----------

## Benve

vorrei riportare una pagina dove si può vedere un incontro riguardo i brevetti tenuto a bologna

http://www-5.radioradicale.it/servlet/VideoPublisher?cmd=segnalaGoNew&livello=s7.2.1&file=uni_adriano_0_20030919160534.txt

----------

## codadilupo

purtroppo...

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> purtroppo...

 

Però è una mezza sconfitta e una mezza vittoria a quanto pare... e anche qui e qui sembrano moderatamente soddisfatti.

(mi riservo cmq di documentarmi meglio prima di dare un parere personale definitivo)

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Però è una mezza sconfitta e una mezza vittoria a quanto pare... e anche qui e qui sembrano moderatamente soddisfatti. (mi riservo cmq di documentarmi meglio prima di dare un parere personale definitivo)

 

Si', ho letto: in effetti, dopo le prime voci, il disastro si é profilato meno drammatico: ma resto dell'idea che la vera vittoria sarebbe stata una totale ricusazione della proposta di legge  :Wink: 

Cosi', come ho avuto modo di dre già altrove, é più un avvertimento: ci siamo, siamo tanti, e vi teniamo d'occhio  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Però è una mezza sconfitta e una mezza vittoria a quanto pare... e anche qui e qui sembrano moderatamente soddisfatti. (mi riservo cmq di documentarmi meglio prima di dare un parere personale definitivo)

 

Si', ho letto: in effetti, dopo le prime voci, il disastro si é profilato meno drammatico: ma resto dell'idea che la vera vittoria sarebbe stata una totale ricusazione della proposta di legge  :Wink: 

Cosi', come ho avuto modo di dre già altrove, é più un avvertimento: ci siamo, siamo tanti, e vi teniamo d'occhio  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si', ho letto: in effetti, dopo le prime voci, il disastro si é profilato meno drammatico: ma resto dell'idea che la vera vittoria sarebbe stata una totale ricusazione della proposta di legge 

 

Sicuramente, se non fosse passata era meglio. Infatti ho parlato di mezza vittoria e mezza sconfitta. Diciamo che così come pare sia stata approvata la direttiva non è tanto negativa come poteva invece essere (cmq meglio se non fosse passata ovviamente).

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> (cmq meglio se non fosse passata ovviamente).

 

Shev e Coda sempre più sincroni... il diluvio universale s'avvicina   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

P.S.: sulla ml del milug era passata un'idea: aggiornare le pagine iniziali dei siti che avevano aderito alla campagna di *boicottaggio*, dicendo che quella stessa campagna ha dato i suoi frutti... fate fobis  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.: sulla ml del milug era passata un'idea: aggiornare le pagine iniziali dei siti che avevano aderito alla campagna di *boicottaggio*, dicendo che quella stessa campagna ha dato i suoi frutti... fate fobis 

 

Effettivamente ci stavo pensando, non tanto sul dire che la campagna ha avuto parziale successo, quanto cmq aggiornare gli utenti sullo sviluppo della vicenda. Io sul mio micro sito lo farò senz'altro  :Smile: 

----------

## xlyz

merda, ci risiamo: http://swpat.ffii.org/news/04/cons0507/

----------

## Danilo

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> merda, ci risiamo: http://swpat.ffii.org/news/04/cons0507/

 

E' stato scritto tutto di piu' di questo problema, ma non e' stato portato a conoscenza della opinione pubblica...

L'altro giorno facevo degli esempi sui brevetti attualmente esistenti in usa a dei miei colleghi di cui il piu' "junior" aveva otto anni alle spalle di lavoro nel campo informatico. 

Gli sembrava assurdo che l'"one single click" la "progress bar" e "la ruota" (in australia questa) erano state brevettate.

Se si dovesse ricominciare a baccagliare sapebbe opportuno che queste cose sarebbero esplicitate (brev. nr. xxx su YYY) per far capire in un linguaggio "vicino" a chi legge di che si parla.

Se dico "brevetti in tema di idee" uno pensa: non mi riguarda.

Se dico la ruota e' brevettata da YYZ uno mi capisce. Non parlo di uno che sia estraneo all'informatica, ma parlo di un informatico che usa win da 10 anni e che (non e' certo una colpa) non legge punto-informatico, ziobudda o siti di questo tipo...

----------

## mrfree

Eh già è un bel problema... sto firmando petizioni da parecchio tempo speriamo serva a qualcosa!

Nel corso del linuxday2003 abbiamo dibattuto a lungo sull'argomento e mi sono reso conto che la maggior parte delle persone non intuisce i grossi rischi che la brevettabilità comporterebbe soprattutto in termini di evoluzione e non solo.

Forse c'è bisogno di maggiore informazione...

----------

## codadilupo

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Forse c'è bisogno di maggiore informazione...

 

No, c'e' bisogno di maggiore consapevolezza. Come diceva Danilo, lo si é detto e scritto e ridetto e riscritto. Ma non é servito a far capire cosa comporta. Perché, fondamentalmente, il problema é proprio che dire "brevetto di un sistema e/o applicazione di piu' sistemi che comporta lo spostamento di un oggetto mediante strutture circolari montate su perni" non mi dice immediatamente di cosa si tratta. E' qui il gioco di chi brevetta.

I brevetti, o li si toglie tutti, completamente, o é sempre una battaglia a rincorrere l'ultimo stronzo che cerca di brevettare l'aria.

Coda

----------

## Danilo

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I brevetti, o li si toglie tutti, completamente, o é sempre una battaglia a rincorrere l'ultimo stronzo che cerca di brevettare l'aria.
> 
> 

 

Senza rischiare di incorrere in flame.

Stamani leggevo un articolo (forse di Paolo Attivissimo, nn ricordo) che faceva distinzione tra un brevetto di idea ed uno di processo.

Se dico: brevetto un cellulare di questo colore con questa forma dopo averlo costruito, speso soldi ecc ecc ecc va benissimo: difendo il mio investimento.

Se invece sul brevetto sta scritto: "Device in grado di permettere a 2 sistemi di interaggire da lunga distanza senza alcun collegamento fisico" il discorso cambia. Quali investimenti sto salvaguardando? Al massimo una indagine di mercato.

Nel primo caso brevetto un qualcosa esistente nel secondo l'1% di un qualcosa che potrebbe un giorno esistere magari con una forma o colore qualunque (un bel blu a pallini bianchi con striatine viola su un cellulare a forma e dimensione di ciambella per intenderci ).

Due anni fa avevo letto il brevetto australiano sulla ruota. Per inciso era stato fatto a scopo polemico verso la mancanza di controllo effettuatio dall'ufficio brevetti. Il brevetto diceva pressapoco "Device di forma circolare che rotolando su se stesso e' in grado di facilitare il trasporto di altri devices". 

A questo punto si bevetta pure : "nome univoco di routine utilizzata in un programma di elaborazione allo scopo di permettere l'individuazione immediata del punto di inizio dell'elaborazione stessa". Concetto spiegato in 20 pagine (non scherzo un brevetto come la progress bar impiega 20 pagine) e programmatore fregato... Se lo faccio io mi si sputa in faccia a turno, se lo fa IBM si pagano le Royalties. 

Non vorrei sbagliare ma qualche mese fa M$ ha brevettato i desktop virtuali...

----------

## zUgLiO

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non vorrei sbagliare ma qualche mese fa M$ ha brevettato i desktop virtuali...

 

Diciamo che ci sta provando,ancora non è definitiva la cosa

----------

## codadilupo

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> Senza rischiare di incorrere in flame.
> 
> Stamani leggevo un articolo (forse di Paolo Attivissimo, nn ricordo) che faceva distinzione tra un brevetto di idea ed uno di processo.
> 
> Se dico: brevetto un cellulare di questo colore con questa forma dopo averlo costruito, speso soldi ecc ecc ecc va benissimo: difendo il mio investimento.

 

E proprio qui sta il punto: i brevetti sono stati inventati, si dice, per invogliare gli inventori a divulgare le proprie idee/scoperte/invenzioni senza la paura che possano essere "rubate".

Non per proteggere un investimento. Per divulgare ---> ergo ---> far progredire piu' velocemente le implementazioni.

Capisci che, nel momento in cui diventano lo strumento perfare l'esatto contrario (impedire ad altri di ultilizzare/migliorare quello che brevetti, allora vanno eliminati: sono il classico esempio della cura peggiore del male.

(IMHO)

Coda

----------

## Danilo

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E proprio qui sta il punto: i brevetti sono stati inventati, si dice, per invogliare gli inventori a divulgare le proprie idee/scoperte/invenzioni senza la paura che possano essere "rubate".
> 
> Non per proteggere un investimento. Per divulgare ---> ergo ---> far progredire piu' velocemente le implementazioni.
> ...

 

Da questo punto di vista non ci avevo mai pensato.

Solo che rimanendo nel pratico:

- visto che ognuno di noi progredisce x i soldi...

- visto che per progettare un cellulare ci vogliono investimenti...

- visto ... (solite menate)

Non credo che sia fattibile da un punto di vista pratico l'eliminazione dei brevetti.

Ripeto se uno brevetta un processo per formare/produrre una molecola mi va benissimo il brevetto (15 anni/10/5? no problem).

Quello che reputo da rapace e' brevettare la molecola: un altro puo' scoprire un altro processo magari meno costoso x arrivarci.

[IMHO]

Il grande intuito di Towards e': condividi la conoscenza a condizioni fattibili.

Il grande handicap di Stallman e': condividi la conoscenza a tutti i costi.

[/IMHO]

Entrambi hanno comunque avuto una grande e diversa intuizione...

Altrimenti prospetteremo quello che e' sono stati il socialismo ed il capitalismo puro: due grandi utopie.

----------

## shanghai

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - visto che ognuno di noi progredisce x i soldi...
> 
> - visto che per progettare un cellulare ci vogliono investimenti...
> ...

 

Mmmh... secondo me... no  :Smile: 

Mi spiego. La comunità opensource non progredisce affatto per soldi (?!?). E' anche facile fare una riflessione: il prodotto della comunità opensource è stato integrato in vari software cosiddetti commerciali da aziende del calibro di Sun, Apple, Novell, IBM  proprio perché non essendo pagato è un lavoro fatto solo da appassionati --> gente che ne capisce --> gente che vuole un buon risultato visto che il portafogli non ci guadagna --> gente che produce qualcosa di sicuramente migliore di ciò che qualsiasi gruppo di professionisti interessato di più al guadagno può produrre.

Il fatto di non essere retribuiti per un lavoro è un grande incentivo a farlo solo se ti piace/interessa, altrimenti è il più efficiente dei deterrenti, non ti pare?

Per quanto riguarda l'influenza della politica sulla ricerca, esistono alternative moderne al sistema (che naturalmente il grande mondo mediatico si guarda bene dal pubblicizzare pena perdita del loro potere) che seguono le leggi della società moderna e funzionerebbero -se non gli mettessero tutti ma proprio tutti i bastoni tra le ruote.

E -guarda un pò- vivono proprio sul modello Stallmaniano. Un esempio (al quale cerco di partecipare nel mio piccolo)

www.open-economy.org

www.domenicods.tk[/quote]

----------

## Diggs

Firmata la petizione.   :Wink: 

Scommetto fra un pò brevetteranno pure il riallineamento dello scazonte (storiella che promuovo su IRC   :Laughing:  ).

----------

